# Neighbor Threatens Me, Loud Exhaust



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

I bought a 2000 F-250 as my second truck this year. I used it a lot over the past month becuase the other truck was down constantly. A neighbor across the street from 5 houses that I do came up to me one day and said if I don't get my exhaust fixed, he will call the cops. He said the neighbors complain about it at 3am. It has 2 cherrybombs in it that the previous owner installed. He says he has to go to work early because he can't go back to sleep when I plow the drives across from him. The truck is loud, and I was thinking of getting them taken out, but it sounds so cool. lol

What do you guys think? Anyone complain about the exhaust on your plow truck before?

I say, screw this guy and he's getting extra work done thanks to me, but I should probalby have the cherry bombs taken out. My mechanic will do it very cheap.


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

Obviously it's hurting your business image. Is it worth it?


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Fix the exhaust, duh!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

If it were me I would have fix now. That why I am put muffler on 89 F150 because it don't have any on plus it so loud.

trust me would you like to hear loud exhaust or bright light flash at you when you are try sleep?

I see you are 18 years and I understand it cool sound but you could wait until during day instead midnight to use truck with no muffler.

*You are lucky he didn't call police now*


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate plowing with a loud truck, 3 4 o'clock in the morning, I'd be mad to if I were the homeowner.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

I like my plow truck quiet. I want to hear the engine, not the exhaust. I want to hear my plow hydros, and the sound of the edge dragging, or the sound of a hidden suprise getting nailed with my blade. 

I often show up to do residential drives between 2am and 5am. I'm not trying to piss off my bread and butter. 

Put a decent muffler on that thing and learn to be polite. It will help you gain customers in the long run.


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

Well I have had exhaust on my personal truck before f 150 5.4 and it wasnt that loud when I got on it if you are doing driveways you probably are not even close to getting on it


----------



## HULK2184 (Dec 29, 2008)

Some people just like to b!tch, i have a Diesel and my neighbors ***** about me all the time,the sad thing is that there isnt anything wrong with my truck. thats why i dont do residential they are always a pain in the a$$


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

lol... Boy ol boy, the things you read on here. Its like wiping before you poop.... just dont make no sense. Fix your exhaust dude. Heck, in my neighborhood people are likely to come out with firearms and all of the sudden, you are the person calling the cops! lol


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

you can;t please everyone all the time. it is just that simple. 

Do you NYers have to have inspections on yout truck done? Did it pass and would it pass again? if it did and would don't worry about it.


----------



## KCB (Jan 22, 2006)

Do the right thing, take the advice from post's #2 #4 #6. They pretty much summed it up for you. Do you want to sound cool or do, you want to make money?

On a side note there is a character around town with noisy dual exhaust and a pair of huge fleshy "truck nuts" hanging off the back. ( sigh )  "welcome to Hicksville"...


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

Get your exhaust fixed. Okay it sounds cool but if it's pissing off the neighbors you got a problem. The guy was cool with you telling you to fix it and not calling the cops. You need to understand that most people are asleep at 3 just cause you're up doesn't mean everyone wants to be up listening to your truck


----------



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

I changed my plow blade to plastic...I'm eerily quite when I do the long interlock homes at night...I prefer to be stealthy.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

This is a question that you should already know the answer to. Go get mufflers installed on that truck right now. How would you like it after being up plowing for 24 straight hours and some guy next door ran his truck with straight pipes right outside your bedroom window. :yow!:

Regards Mike


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

haha, thats how we get paid up here you give em the pipes and they come out and pay. lol i would get some turbos its alot more mellow than glasspacks, but still sound good.i use yo have them on my 72 nova and everybody thought the car was a modded motor. the badasss burnouts probably never helped lol. oh and have downspouts put on itll direct the noise down. im sure your customers are aware of the problem so fix it imo


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

KCB;717896 said:


> Do the right thing, take the advice from post's #2 #4 #6. They pretty much summed it up for you. Do you want to sound cool or do, you want to make money?
> 
> On a side note there is a character around town with noisy dual exhaust and a pair of huge fleshy "truck nuts" hanging off the back. ( sigh )  "welcome to Hicksville"...


Fix the exhaust, only a moe doesn't care about disturbing their neighbors.

Nothing quite equals the statement "I'm a ****** bag" than when you have a ball sack hanging from your truck.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

I would never show up at a customers house with an amplified exhaust. Thats just ********.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

TCLA;717913 said:


> KCB;717896 said:
> 
> 
> > Do the right thing, take the advice from post's #2 #4 #6. They pretty much summed it up for you. Do you want to sound cool or do, you want to make money?
> ...


AMEN... you see the ball sack and expect to see a driver with a mullet and one of those calvin n' hobbes stickers with calvin peeing on some truck emblem. Advertising a low maturity level for sure.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

big acres;717927 said:


> TCLA;717913 said:
> 
> 
> > AMEN... you see the ball sack and expect to see a driver with a mullet and one of those calvin n' hobbes stickers with calvin peeing on some truck emblem. Advertising a low maturity level for sure.
> ...


----------



## terraventure (Jan 20, 2004)

you should have th stock exhaust or equivalent. I have a diesel with backup alarm. I have never had any complaints but it is stock and has the equipment dictated by 
DOT so no one can say anything. I am not sure in NH but in ME glasspacks are illegal.


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

I would never sacrifice my company image in order for my truck to sound cool. If it was a personal truck, I would keep it, but since it is a work truck for my company I am going to have it taken out. My mechanic will probably cut them off and weld a pipe in for free. I just wanted to see if you guys felt this guys remarks were justified. He was a jerk about it, but it is rather loud. 

Since I have half the houses on this street, I don't want to piss anyone off. Will be out soon. Its rather annoying on the highway. It doesn't even sound that good lol. Thanks for the comments. 

I don't know if it passes inspection with this exhaust. I bought the truck this way and the guy I bought it from inspected it himself. He is an F-ing idiot. I just put 800 in my brakes because the pads were so worn down that my calipers were coming in direct contact with my rotors. He said they were new...BS. I should have checked it out when I bought it...lesson learned. Thought I could trust a mechanic...lol that's an oxymoron.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

theguynextdoor;718017 said:


> I would never sacrifice my company image in order for my truck to sound cool. If it was a personal truck, I would keep it, but since it is a work truck for my company I am going to have it taken out. My mechanic will probably cut them off and weld a* pipe *in for free.


All good thoughts except for the pipe part. Straight pipe will be even louder. As others have said, get some turbo mufflers. They will mellow the sound out through out the RPM band and stop and popping/cracking sounds from the exhaust. 

A decent turbo muffler isn't too expensive, they range from $40-50 typically. Also, turns down tips as suggested will make the sound wave eminated from the tail pipes radiate in all directions off of the pavement. Have the pipe point out to the side, no fancy megephone tips or turn downs. Those will make your exhaust louder.

<--- I worked in a shop installing custom exhaust.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm 15 and my truck has dual pipes with glasspacks. Never had any problems out of anyone. Personally, just me, I would leave it and let the neighbors be pissed off. But if it was hurting my business I wouldn't have it.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

For me, I wouldn't be plowing with a truck that has loud exhaust ...........


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

cherrybombs sound gay


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

drivewaydoctor;718160 said:


> cherrybombs sound gay


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

like the sound of a metal blade backdragging on concrete or asphalt at 4am would piss me off more than the exhaust


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

dirtmandan2;717809 said:


> I hate plowing with a loud truck, 3 4 o'clock in the morning, I'd be mad to if I were the homeowner.


Yep- same reason I left my exhaust system stock for now- I often plow in the middle of the night and I don't think they'd appreciate a straight piped truck plowing for them while they're trying to sleep. BTW- I'm 18 too


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

KL&M Snow Div.;718100 said:


> I'm 15 and my truck has dual pipes with glasspacks. Never had any problems out of anyone. Personally, just me, I would leave it and let the neighbors be pissed off. But if it was hurting my business I wouldn't have it.


Yep! THAT sounds like the right attitude out of a 15 yo kid. How old do you have to be to drive in Kansas, anyway?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

ok you have 5 houses in a row.....

so this neihbor keeps complaining, and soon your cusotmers get anoyed..... so next year a person hangs a flier with similar pricing as your own,,, lets say 25 bucks

well ppl told you it was too load, they asked you to do something different , and you failed to do what was asked of you. So becasue this new guy is similarly priced they decide to give him a go at it

now you lost 5 customers, 125 bucks or more, per snow even , I bet 2 snow event could fix that exhaust

SO JUST LIKE ALL YOU WINDOW TINTERS out there.... make a choice... are you in business to be professional and make money , or are you there to drive the "cool truck" and look cool ?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

You want my opinion 

GROW-UP your 19 not a 2 year old that need to hear himself scream. Having so little respect for other people, that you wake them up in the middle of the night Just to hear your affirmation that your a MAN.

JMO


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

If it pisses off neighbors, it will get back to your customers. You don't want that! It will be money well spent.
In his defense, He said he got the truck this way, it's not like he went out of his way to make it loud.


----------



## Govbradst555 (Dec 18, 2008)

TERRAVENTURE I think they are leagal until u get caught. I know on motorcycles here in NH they test how loud they really are..I have a dual D&D exhaust on my Suzuki TL1000. It's really not that loud. Lets put it this way when i pull up next to a harley i can't even tell if my bikes running but i know his exhaust is legal and mines not.I also have the backup beeper on my plow truck it works good but don't expect parked cars to hear it and get out of your way. You'll be dissapionted everytime. The most compliants about it come from me. Guess i'm not the only guy on here that eats his pizza from MILLO'S. Do you have your own accounts in the area?.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

theguynextdoor;717759 said:


> I bought a 2000 F-250 as my second truck this year. I used it a lot over the past month becuase the other truck was down constantly. A neighbor across the street from 5 houses that I do came up to me one day and said if I don't get my exhaust fixed, he will call the cops. He said the neighbors complain about it at 3am. It has 2 cherrybombs in it that the previous owner installed. He says he has to go to work early because he can't go back to sleep when I plow the drives across from him. The truck is loud, and I was thinking of getting them taken out, but it sounds so cool. lol
> 
> What do you guys think? Anyone complain about the exhaust on your plow truck before?
> 
> I say, screw this guy and he's getting extra work done thanks to me, but I should probalby have the cherry bombs taken out. My mechanic will do it very cheap.


What a great neighbor, REALLY, he had the nuts enough to stop by and give you a life lesson, right between the eyes.

If you really have to ask if you need to change them out, keep re-reading your post, till you get it.

NEXT


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

drivewaydoctor;718160 said:


> cherrybombs sound gay


Did you fix the exhaust yet?


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

for every person that complains there are probably 5 that don't.

I'd fix my exhaust yestrday if I were you. Nobody cares that their plow guys truck "sounds cool" and frankly, what sounds cool to you is annoying to others. When the cop writes you a ticket, the fine wil be in excess of what you made plowing those drives.

Its pretty simple...fix it.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

qualitycut;717822 said:


> Well I have had exhaust on my personal truck before f 150 5.4 and it wasnt that loud when I got on it if you are doing driveways you probably are not even close to getting on it


Same way my truck is. 5.7 with dual exhaust through 2 18" dynomax bullets. It's noticeable for sure but not to loud while plowing. I never get on it enough while plowing to make the truck loud enough that it should annoy others. If I choose to really open it up though, your certainly going to know about it.



drivewaydoctor;718160 said:


> cherrybombs sound gay





mnglocker;718168 said:


>


Agreed. I hate glasspacks.


----------



## Kunker (Nov 26, 2008)

Get it fixed...I had a 350 with a blown collector gasket, and I could barely face my customers I was so embarassed at the noise. I'm sure some people thought it "sounded cool" but all I could think was how unprofessional it was, and how much of an amateur I must have sounded like. Getting it fixed was the best money I spent on that truck so far.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

terraventure;717948 said:


> you should have th stock exhaust or equivalent. I have a diesel with backup alarm. I have never had any complaints but it is stock and has the equipment dictated by
> DOT so no one can say anything. I am not sure in NH but in ME glasspacks are illegal.


I walked into a Napa Auto parts in NH and saw cherry bomb/glass packs for sale. In MA, it seems like a lot of the guys with older trucks have glass packs on trucks, vans, etc. Maine is more quiet and relaxed... though I've seen the odd truck or two without a muffler.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Wow what a bunch of whiney mcwhinersons. Want a little cheese to go with it?? AS you can see in my sig, I got loud mufflers, but they are at a turn down right off the muffler. It is loud when I really get into it, otherwise not at all. I guess every area is different. Never had anyone say you werent here plowing, lol. And not a single soul has complained either. I plow for alot of seniors too and they dont care either. Honestly, I will always put a better exhaust on my trucks. I like getting better mpg's anyway. But to each is own. And I am sure everyone that is so "perfect" on here will flame me, etc. Its all just words typed on the net, lol.


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

When I bought my 04 F250 it had loud exhaust. The first thing I did was put a stock Walker system back in for about $115. Its nicer plowing and driving long trip with a quieter exhaust. It might also be I am getting older lol. But I completely understand the people. Just fix it and be done.


----------



## ksgcapecod (Feb 13, 2006)

Cherry Bombs are loud, used to have them on my truck when I was a young pup, along with the 33" tires, twin trucker CB antenna, etc. I would change the exhaust. I'm not sure how old you are but if you are on the younger side take the advise of us older guys.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

you guys need to cut him some slack hes a kid, how many of you guys had loud exhaust when you were that age. i know your older and wiser but first you have to be young and stupid. atleast he asked the pros what to do instead of screw you im running them anyway.the kids got a good attitude imo


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

theguynextdoor;718017 said:


> I don't know if it passes inspection with this exhaust. I bought the truck this way and the guy I bought it from inspected it himself. He is an F-ing idiot. I just put 800 in my brakes because the pads were so worn down that my calipers were coming in direct contact with my rotors. He said they were new...BS. I should have checked it out when I bought it...lesson learned. Thought I could trust a mechanic...lol that's an oxymoron.


 You might want to check local laws because usually the seller has to guarantee the vehicle will pass inspection.

If it where all seniors on the street you would be ok with your exhaust just the way it is since their hearing is pretty much shot anyhow. But with working age folks who are sleeping you need to keep it quiet which you already know. You need to get yourself a toy and put any exhaust on it you want and use that for playing.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;718543 said:


> Wow what a bunch of whiney mcwhinersons. Want a little cheese to go with it?? AS you can see in my sig, I got loud mufflers, but they are at a turn down right off the muffler. It is loud when I really get into it, otherwise not at all. I guess every area is different. Never had anyone say you werent here plowing, lol. And not a single soul has complained either. I plow for alot of seniors too and they dont care either. Honestly, I will always put a better exhaust on my trucks. I like getting better mpg's anyway. But to each is own. And I am sure everyone that is so "perfect" on here will flame me, etc. Its all just words typed on the net, lol.


x2.

I do think it depends on your customers/surrounding neighbors though. I've never had anyone complain about my truck, if I get anything said its something along the lines of "truck sounds good or what exhaust are you running because I like it?" I've only had complaints about my atv and that's not related to my plowing so it doesn't bother me. I've had more people tell me they heard me due to the plow dropping or hitting stuff (man hole covers, etc) then my exhaust was what tipped them off that I was there. I've set a car alarm on route but it's not due to being loud, it's the exhaust tone. The one I always set off is by a stop sign in which I'm slowing down, I'm doing under 15mph and under 1500rpms when I pass it on the brakes.

As far as any other time, I don't even notice my exhaust anymore driving around. On the highway at about 70 I'm turning right about 2100 rpms and the truck's singing a nice tune. My friend could hear it over his straight piped stroker and his radio. But how often do you plow at 2000+ rpms?

If everyone is complaining about your exhaust it's either way louder then the straight piped trucks around here (know a few of them, no one says anything) or their hearing aid's are turned up to high.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

I still think cherrybombs sound gay....


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

drivewaydoctor;719019 said:


> I still think cherrybombs sound gay....


I still agree.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Mark13;719021 said:


> I still agree.


And I still say


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

drivewaydoctor;719019 said:


> I still think cherrybombs sound gay....





Mark13;719021 said:


> I still agree.


i think you both said that once already in this thread. your opion is just that your opinion

if it was one of his customers saying something it be one thing, but someone who is not a paying customer is saying it is annoying...

So if i use this logic with you 2 (I see you both have white trucks)

You know you can't see a white truck in the snow and well it annoying to me and you both should go have your trucks painted a color that can be seen in the snow.....

EDIT : now lets see how fast you run out paint your trucks........


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

RODHALL;719053 said:


> i think you both said that once already in this thread. your opion is just that your opinion
> 
> if it was one of his customers saying something it be one thing, but someone who is not a paying customer is saying it is annoying...
> 
> ...


Just watch out for the flashing lights on the roof and you'll be ok....

You want a different comment about this thread? Here ya go... Whether the neighbor complaining is a customer or not his complaint is valid and from a business level it should be acknowledged, respected and appreciated. This is called "Business Professionalism"... If the plow guy that comes through my housing complex had those annoying cherrybombs on his exhaust and woke my "unpaying @ss" up every time it snowed in the middle of the night I would first ask him to fix his exhaust so it wouldn't wake me. If he didn't fix it I would report him to the police for excessive noise pollution.

Don't get me wrong, there is nothing wrong with a good strong sounding truck like a cummins but those cherrybombs have a God awful whinny pitch and sounds more like a terrible party favor than anything. I get a kick out of the kids with those things on their Honda Civics around here thinking they sound all powerful. Put them on a strip and they run a 1/4 mile in 85sec flat. LMAO!

Moral of the story is, if complaints start coming in, be a good business man and address the problem.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

the logic on this site NEVER ceases to amaze me


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

RODHALL;719053 said:


> EDIT : now lets see how fast you run out paint your trucks........


I'll paint both my trucks hunter orange just for you sweet cheeks. LOL


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Cherry bombs or not.....whatever time it is, & when snow HAS to be cleared, making the noise to do the job regardless if its a snowblower or plow truck, you have the right to do your job! Especially in the winter months bylaw for noise tends to be more tolerable....your neighbours aren't gonna care if you get complaints fron clients if laneways aren't plowed out! 

-keep up the good work!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

RODHALL;719053 said:


> You know you can't see a white truck in the snow and well it annoying to me and you both should go have your trucks painted a color that can be seen in the snow.....
> 
> EDIT : now lets see how fast you run out paint your trucks........


I'd love to have my truck this color, but don't have the $$$ for it:


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

creativedesigns;719075 said:


> Cherry bombs or not.....whatever time it is, & when snow HAS to be cleared, making the noise to do the job regardless if its a snowblower or plow truck, you have the right to do your job! Especially in the winter months bylaw for noise tends to be more tolerable....your neighbours aren't gonna care if you get complaints fron clients if laneways aren't plowed out!
> 
> -keep up the good work!


Ya know, this guy brought up a very good point I never thought of. Thanks creativedesigns for mentioning it and putting my opinion on a different track. Snow blowers can be loud. What would the guy do if he was using a snow blower? Still come and complain? He would have no basis for the complaint. Very good point creativedesigns...

Grant it, I still think cherrybombs sound gay....


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

drivewaydoctor;719064 said:


> Moral of the story is, if complaints start coming in, be a good business man and address the problem.


One complaint is all he has mentioned in this thread.. But I agree if there are more then something needs to be done.



drivewaydoctor;719068 said:


> I'll paint both my trucks hunter orange just for you sweet cheeks. LOL


LOL I think you understand the point i was trying to make...



Mark13;719076 said:


> I'd love to have my truck this color, but don't have the $$$ for it:
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> LOL Well I am not paying for it....


----------



## Blazin (Mar 18, 2007)

I live in N.H. Glass packs / Cherry Bombs are illegal to run but legal to buy! Go figure! 
I run Flow Master 40's on my K30 with a454. I have had 40's on a small block before, that I would have to agree would be to loud for customers and customers neighbors. But the big block pushes plenty of snow at just over an idle. So its not loud. Once in a while if I get a little hung or it spins as I push into a bank it will bark a bit. It all depends on the truck, the driver, and the areas you plow. 
I have never had a complaint. Except one place I rented two houses down from my hose bag. The neighbor next to her they are bum chums across the street from me called my landlord up and complained that I plow my driveway at 4:00 AM. When i left the house during the night to plow I would break it open enough so I didn't have to deal with it when I got home if I was tired. Well don't you know I plowed it as often as possible at3:00 or 4:00 AM from then on out. Plus I would do it in 2 wheel drive so as to make sure I would rev the engine and spin the tires!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

RODHALL;719084 said:


> Well I am not paying for it....


Dang it, It was worth a shot though.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

KL&M Snow Div.;718100 said:


> I'm 15 and my truck has dual pipes with glasspacks. Never had any problems out of anyone. Personally, just me, I would leave it and let the neighbors be pissed off. But if it was hurting my business I wouldn't have it.


How do you have a snow removal business when you can't legally drive, legally enter contracts and are subject to labor laws for minors??


----------



## T&MSnowMan (Jan 14, 2009)

I agree if it was a snowblower then the people would have no grounds for complaint...however..thats the nature of the beast...snowblowers arent quiet...now obviously when your plowing your gonna hear the blade dropping on the driveway and maybe a back up alarm and the engine, but the exhaust is something that is controllable and can be made to be less obnoxious...I always replace my trucks exhausts with a stainless steel exhaust (with mufflers) but its not excessive in noise...kid..the 1st post you sounded like a little pompous @ss thinkin it was humorous and everyone on here would joke about it with you...I noticed you changed your tone on your 2nd post and realized how much of a sh*tbrick you sounded like...those glasspacks arent makin your money kid...its the rest of the truck...hope your getting it fixed...Im guessin you learned yourself a little lesson...

and I agree...glasspacks are for buttf*ckers


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

COME ON MAN!!!!! i just posted a thread a few minutes ago. This is what im talking about. WTF are people thinking? I dont know if i woke up on the wrong side of bed today or what but i cant believe how some people think sometimes. I think i got woke up by some a-hole with loud pipes! lol:realmad:


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

I was just looking out my window and the guy across the road is plowing.. I didnt hear his truck... and then i started thinking about this thread, which made me think.... a 15 year old with a plow truck..??? .... COME ON MAN!


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

creativedesigns;719075 said:


> Cherry bombs or not.....whatever time it is, & when snow HAS to be cleared, making the noise to do the job regardless if its a snowblower or plow truck, you have the right to do your job! Especially in the winter months bylaw for noise tends to be more tolerable....your neighbours aren't gonna care if you get complaints fron clients if laneways aren't plowed out!
> 
> -keep up the good work!


creative how do you handle complaints when you are a no show?


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

TCLA;719218 said:


> How do you have a snow removal business when you can't legally drive, legally enter contracts and are subject to labor laws for minors??


Which takes us right back to post #29. lol 
Actually, he can enter contracts at 15, he just can't be held to them. Also, the labor laws wouldn't apply to him...unless it involves an employer...much like if he was out mowing lawns or raking leaves. The driving thing though? No way. I know, I know...we probably would have been told that he drives on his permit, and his dad or uncle rides around with him all night to do his driveways, had I not just wrote this.
Bottom line, though...I think we have a bit of "lawnsite" type action going on here (if you know what I mean).
BUT anyway, as long as the kid's out doing something,..whether it be shoveling drives, or whatever...that's a good thing, and I commend him. His ability on making right choices involving consideration of others? That's all part of growing up - and maturing. I am willing to bet, that we, as a whole, have probably had some good influence on him - by means he has taken in different viewpoints, and can make an intelligent decision based on that. No different than what I or all the rest of us do. We live our lives making decisions based on impressions that were placed on us.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Runner;719415 said:


> Bottom line, though...I think we have a bit of "lawnsite" type action going on here (if you know what I mean).


True that! Lawnsite is the most stupidist site ever now... and all those  are coming over to plowsite.. even on this thread, goes from people arguing about thier exhaust system, to somehow, all the suddon arguing over what colour a plow truck should be...are you kiddin me.. who gives a $$it about what colour your truck is or what exhaust your truck has on it, if it makes you happy so be it... I've never got a complaint, everyone tells me i got the nicest plow truck they've even had plow thier lot... and I lay the hammer down while blastin the tunes


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple L;719425 said:


> True that! Lawnsite is the most stupidist site ever now... and all those  are coming over to plowsite.. even on this thread, goes from people arguing about thier exhaust system, to somehow, all the suddon arguing over what colour a plow truck should be...are you kiddin me.. who gives a $$it about what colour your truck is or what exhaust your truck has on it, if it makes you happy so be it... I've never got a complaint, everyone tells me i got the nicest plow truck they've even had plow thier lot... and I lay the hammer down while blastin the tunes


Wait untill you put the front end back on. LOL


----------



## dan6399 (Jan 10, 2009)

Perosnally I like hearing my engine, radio, and being able to talk on the phone if needed. I like to hear if my truck is making any strange noises and know whats going on. 

-Dan


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

theplowmeister;718302 said:


> You want my opinion
> 
> GROW-UP your 19 not a 2 year old that need to hear himself scream. Having so little respect for other people, that you wake them up in the middle of the night Just to hear your affirmation that your a MAN.
> 
> JMO


That comment was totally uncalled for. I was simply asking if you guys thought that this guy was justified in his complaint or if anyone has ever complained of your trucks. I know a lot of people run dual exhaust which can be loud, I suppose they are not as loud as my truck. This one guy complained about something ridiculous before also. I asked some of my other customers, whos bedrooms are right next to the driveway and they said they usually don't even hear me in the early morning. It is very loud. And it does sound cool, if it were a personal truck, but I am getting rid of it. I DIDN'T PUT THEM IN, and have already spent about 10 grand on repairs in the past few months, so I'm trying to budget wisely. Calling me immature is BS. Not too many 19 year olds own a business that brings in 6 figure revenue in its second year of business. I have taken business from a$$hole plowers/landscapers with my prices being far higher than the competition in some cases becuase I run a great business and my customers love me. I agree with you that I should take the exhaust out. I get more and more annoyed by it every night. It is a little embarrassing for my truck to sound that way when I'm trying to run a business. Same with the huge dent in the side from a hit and run. I was simply verifying what I already thought. Just wanted to see if anyone else has similar complaints about noisy trucks.

For those of you who didn't have un-called for and insulting remarks, thank you for your advice and input. I appreciate any help I can get on this site since I am releatively new to this game compared to some of you.


----------



## Cromer_22 (Dec 1, 2008)

*duals*

I run dual magnaflows on my hemi and i get nothing but COMPLIMENTS depends on your customers.I dont do many resedentials but???? different strokes for different folks


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

Six figure revenue should be able to replace some mufflers...


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

artic429;721137 said:


> Six figure revenue should be able to replace some mufflers...


Yes it will. I just have a lot of other costs outside of the business, like 10K plus a year for school, looking to get new trucks. The ford will be sold immediately following the last snowfall this season. Going to get a couple newer fords. I would like to get a couple 06 ish superduties, maybe a diesel.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

dirtmandan2;717809 said:


> I hate plowing with a loud truck, 3 4 o'clock in the morning, I'd be mad to if I were the homeowner.


yeah me too, i'd be cautious plowing ANY residential places at night, i mean no matter how bad the storm, between 11pm and 6am isnt too good.

My f350 diesel is sorta loud when on it but its not like your talking about, but i would consider it loud for "plowing" residential or development driveways at night hours lol.

Would you break out your snowblower at 4am? probably not.


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

theguynextdoor;721190 said:


> Yes it will. I just have a lot of other costs outside of the business, like 10K plus a year for school, looking to get new trucks. The ford will be sold immediately following the last snowfall this season. Going to get a couple newer fords. I would like to get a couple 06 ish superduties, maybe a diesel.


 Yeah i understand that you are trying to save cash where you can but its 50 bucks or so. You got 10k on your school and some other trucks hopefully in the future. thats way short of 100k+. To save the hassle of listening to some guy moaning about your pipes, wouldnt the smart money be on the new muffler(s).


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;718543 said:


> Wow what a bunch of whiney mcwhinersons. Want a little cheese to go with it?? AS you can see in my sig, I got loud mufflers, but they are at a turn down right off the muffler. It is loud when I really get into it, otherwise not at all. I guess every area is different. Never had anyone say you werent here plowing, lol. And not a single soul has complained either. I plow for alot of seniors too and they dont care either. Honestly, I will always put a better exhaust on my trucks. I like getting better mpg's anyway. But to each is own. And I am sure everyone that is so "perfect" on here will flame me, etc. Its all just words typed on the net, lol.


I agree, everybody loves to attack! If they were the ones who had some random guy come %$#@! at them you know they would all be saying %^&*( that guy! Just get used to and expect that certain people will attack you on here every chance they get, cause they know everything. As you can see, some people have posted attacks in this one thread 3 to 5 times. Get a life guys!

Anyway, like you appear to have decide, yes I would quiet the truck down as well. Actually, I did just that. When I bought my truck it had a cat but no muffler. Man a straight pipe Cummins sounds awesome but it is no way to plow a driveway at 4AM! But it does stink that the neighbor down the road will think he won.


----------



## Doc Holiday (Dec 26, 2008)

Let the neighbor win..LOL I will be smiling in Aruba in the spring with snow plow cash.
Here in CT you have to be real careful as they are nailing the poor garbage guys now. No noise before 7AM... now that would suck. 
I run only gassers on residential stuff and shut down the strobes and back up alarms. 
Some customers ask how i snuck in last nite..LOL Treat plowing like repo work and everybody will be happy!!!


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

I used to pull a bobcat around to plow some small PITA lots. Problem is there is nowhere to park a truck and trailer on these lots, especially when you are clearing the snow off of them. So I was parking on the shoulder of this one place, and realized my trailer lights quit working. Spent about 1/2 hour finding a short, repairing, replacing fuse. I'm under the hood with the fuse, turn around and HOLY SHEET!! There is a guy standing right behind me! I almost decked him. Then he starts letting me have it for being in the road, he's calling the cops, he's an alderman, blah blah blah. Mind you, there have only been 2 cars go by since I got there and I think one of them was him.

A month or so later, another Ahole comes out and complains about my diesel idling all the time. Making lots of noise. As if that is louder than the bobcat running wide open and scraping pavement, or the train tracks that are 200 feet away with lots of traffic? I'm thinking he called the alderman guy from the first time. Best part is the alderman had told me I should park in the alley right next to that guys house. I did that in the daytime once and the guys wife/girlfriend complains about that!

Don't people have anything better to do?


----------



## famouslee99gt (Nov 6, 2006)

elite1msmith;718290 said:


> SO JUST LIKE ALL YOU WINDOW TINTERS out there.... make a choice... are you in business to be professional and make money , or are you there to drive the "cool truck" and look cool ?


How does the window tint affect how professional you are? Most trucks come factory with rear tinted and windows and yes, I then had my door windows and windshield banner


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by elite1msmith - SO JUST LIKE ALL YOU WINDOW TINTERS out there.... make a choice... are you in business to be professional and make money , or are you there to drive the "cool truck" and look cool ?[/QUOTE]

im in business to make money.... so i can drive the sickest trucks around... my buddy bought a 08 F450 all lettered up.... he said he made about $2000 a month on all the calls he got from customers sayin he had such a beautiful truck... some people have respect for company image, and are willing to pay for you to have the sickest trucks around... I know my Dmax is by far the sickest plow truck where i come from... and its only on stage 1 of its completion


----------



## ogdenflooring (Jan 5, 2009)

I once had a newspaper delivery guy who had loud dual exhaust. This guys was lazy and backed into every driveway before getting out to toss the paper on the porch. After about 4 sleepless Saturday mornings, I caught him by surprise in my tidy whities chewin his azz. Never again did I hear that truck, He started driving his riding lawnmower to deliver the papers!!!


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

theguynextdoor;720812 said:


> That comment was totally uncalled for. I was simply asking if you guys thought that this guy was justified in his complaint or if anyone has ever complained of your trucks. I know a lot of people run dual exhaust which can be loud, I suppose they are not as loud as my truck. This one guy complained about something ridiculous before also. I asked some of my other customers, whos bedrooms are right next to the driveway and they said they usually don't even hear me in the early morning. It is very loud. And it does sound cool, if it were a personal truck, but I am getting rid of it. I DIDN'T PUT THEM IN, and have already spent about 10 grand on repairs in the past few months, so I'm trying to budget wisely. Calling me immature is BS. Not too many 19 year olds own a business that brings in 6 figure revenue in its second year of business. I have taken business from a$$hole plowers/landscapers with my prices being far higher than the competition in some cases becuase I run a great business and my customers love me. I agree with you that I should take the exhaust out. I get more and more annoyed by it every night. It is a little embarrassing for my truck to sound that way when I'm trying to run a business. Same with the huge dent in the side from a hit and run. I was simply verifying what I already thought. Just wanted to see if anyone else has similar complaints about noisy trucks.
> 
> For those of you who didn't have un-called for and insulting remarks, thank you for your advice and input. I appreciate any help I can get on this site since I am releatively new to this game compared to some of you.


If what you claim is true, I'd think you would know better that to start a thread based on such a ridiculous question.


----------



## SportyCS (Mar 28, 2004)

A lil late, but being a kid/adult making the transition as I am in college there are 2 ways to look at it. The first is from the plowing position. Do you really want to hear the sound of your exhaust as you are contstantly going back and forth. I recently put a new exhaust on my truck, drove it on the highway and I knew it was going to be bad plowing. The other side of it is your customer. Do you want to wake your customer up at the butt crack of dawn 1/2 a block away or until your 1/2 way done with their lot? Grant it, you are scraping they will be woken up. It just Depends on the customer relations you want.


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

This thread has ran it's course and is now closed


----------

